# An idea for anyone that has the Splash screen based bootloop



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

I read alot of posts on multiple sites and I figured I should share what I think should happen here. I think that either 1) you need to reflash an RUU or if you can somehow get into recovery by doing a battery pull, or some weird thing, do that and then format BOOT: as I think I remember that would cause it to default to recovery.

The reason I think this occurs: When you flash roms or updates, it is possible for it to cause "stacked" information inside of the boot partition and once you remove that and pretty much System, Data, and Cache (normal as well as Dalvik) you can start fresh. I know this isn't what you want to hear but if you manage to save your phone from being returned, what's the problem with not having to return an s-off phone and get in trouble (possibly) for it?


----------

